# Damn it! i'm addicted to STP!



## Ravie (Feb 8, 2009)

I spend way too much time on here. I cant even find any posts to spread my opinion on so i made my own to talk about it! STP is going to be as addictive as the myspace craze!


----------



## Ravie (Feb 8, 2009)

lol i wasnt calling it myspace i'm just saying it's turning into my drug. it realy is pathetic.


----------



## mkirby (Feb 9, 2009)

I joined a few days ago and I'm already the same way...haha. 
And yes, fuck myspace.


----------



## stove (Feb 9, 2009)

haha I know the feeling Ravie. Of course, I'm stuck in an office with (mostly unrestricted) internet access for 8 hours each night...What the else can I do?

At least the flashing images and bright colors are limited to exploding smileys...


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 9, 2009)

*Ooooh Ooooh Oooooh!!! Can I be a part of this thread???!!!*
*(I'm addicted too)! I'm just afraid that if my PC breaks, they wont have a drug invented yet for the StP withdrawals!!! Haha!!*


----------



## Uncle Stinky (Feb 9, 2009)

I just can't hardly stand it without you guys.


----------



## Shoestring (Feb 9, 2009)

*R-U-feeling under the weather???*


Uncle Stinky said:


> I just can't hardly stand it without you guys.


----------



## finn (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm probably on here too much too, I hate people calling the way we exist as 'living on the edge," so it's nice to not be so strange sometimes.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 9, 2009)

i only go on the computer to check stp....like every half hour....


----------



## spud (Feb 10, 2009)

jesus i thought once a day was bad


----------



## bote (Feb 10, 2009)

yes. i also have felt like a dork bringing up posts in conversation. I also check this more than I probably should, though I don't post toooo much


----------



## Angela (Feb 10, 2009)

It's winter! I think seasonal depression is hitting some of us right now :flush: . I'm sure we'll go wander off and do something better with our time when the weather doesn't suck so bad.


----------



## Ravie (Feb 10, 2009)

agreed. know what else i notice? i only post threads in the "general banter" section.... that may be saying something....


----------

